# Hengduan order



## wjs2nd (Nov 8, 2012)

I was able to get a few goodies from the 14th International slipper symposium (I didn't get to go). The plants look really good and have huge roots (didn't take any pictures of the roots). The flask is great! lots of seedlings, good roots, and they used a harder agar so their wasn't any movement during transport.

First the plants, top left Paph helenae with 2 old and 2 new growths.
top right Paph tranlienianum with 2 growths.
bottom left Paph Doll's Kobold with 5 growths.
bottom right Paph Hengduan Sweetheart (helenae x spicerianum)
with 1 old and 3 new growths
lastly, the compot, Paph helenae x rothschildianum


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2012)

helenae x roth? interesting..like breeding a chihuahua with a greyhound

nice plants


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm very curious to see what happens. It's my first compot. I'm hoping the helenae keeps the growth habit more compact and it should impart some yellow into the blooms. I've started to have a growing obsession with multfloral paphs.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 8, 2012)

Everything looks in good shape!


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm as curious as Ed over this hel by roth compot. What would this look like? Anyone have an insignae alliance by roth picture to share?


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 8, 2012)

The closest I could fine was this post.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17844


----------

